# Iniziamo la lezione!



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

*INTRODUZIONE*
Per i più inesperti, o per                          chi magari si vuole rinfrescare un po' la memoria,                          mettiamo in questa pagina qualche consiglio e                          delucidazione sull'Arte di Baciare.

*CONSIGLI UTILI * 
                        • Denti puliti e alito fresco: prima regola di un buon                          baciatore è mantenere i denti perfettamente puliti e                          avere un alito fresco. Poi partire con molta calma,                          sporgere gradualmente le labbra e dare tempo alla                          partner di rispondere, senza assalirla come per volerla                          mangiare. Occorre poi liberare la mente da ogni                          pensiero, ricordando che una delle migliori tecniche                          consiste nell'attorcigliare le labbra e stuzzicare di                          tanto in tanto il collo e i lobi degli orecchi. 
                        • Respirare dal naso: il bacio profondo alla francese va                          gustato e, per poterlo fare a lungo, bisogna abituarsi a                          respirare dal naso. Se si vuole smettere, non staccare                          d'improvviso o, peggio, non fingere una crisi di                          soffocamento asciugando la bocca coni dorso della mano,                          ma chiudere lentamente le labbra come per fare una                          pausa. 
                        • Pausa di riflessione: prima di allontanarsi del tutto,                          aspettare di vedere se il partner vuole ricominciare                          oppure no. Se invece si è proprio stufi ci si può                          scostare gentilmente, ma anche in maniera brusca:                          quest'ultimo metodo può sembrare sconcertante ma è                          possibile trasformarlo nell'inizio di uno stuzzicante                          tira e molla. 

*COME BACIARE BENE*
                        Per prima cosa non avventatevi sulla bocca come se fosse                          un bignè. Comiciate a baciare leggermente le zone del                          viso in prossimità delle labbra.... Mordicchiare può                          essere un variante che rompe la monotonia, ma ricordate                          che non sono due bistecche al sangue. 
                        Accarezzate con le vostre labbra quelle del partner, e                          sfiorate il viso delicatamente, non affrettate le cose.                          Bisogna attendere che labbra si dischiudano, non forzate                          gli eventi e fate delle pause. E' il modo migliore per                          apprezzare davvero un bacio, soprattutto se si tratta                          del primo. 
                        Una volta per tutte: non esiste il bacio standard, è un                          gioco tra i due, un rincorrersi, fuggire,                          abbracciarsi... Non deve mai essere una prova di forza.                          Non pensate solo a voi stessi, anzi cercate di scoprire                          cosa piace di più all'altro... 
                        Non pensate a quello che potrebbe succedere dopo.                          Concentratevi solo sulla delizia di quel bacio, sulle                          vostre labbra. E' bene isolarsi mentalmente da ciò che                          avete intorno. In quell'istante dovrebbe esistere niente                          altro che voi e l'altra persona. 
                        Baciare con gli occhi chiusi o aperti? Chiusi senza                          dubbio! E' il modo migliore per apprezzare il bacio e                          "vedere" le sensazioni ed i colori che fa provare! 
                        Il bacio alla francese: è un bacio con la bocca aperta,                          e generalmente prevede il contatto tra le lingue. Il più                          intimo. 

*I VARI TIPI DI BACIO*
                        Il bacio eschimese: un bacio affettuoso che si i pratica                          strofinando le punte dei nasi dei due partner. 
                        Il succhiotto: un bacio talmente profondo che lascia un                          marchio sulla pelle. Lo si effettua appoggiando le                          labbra sulla pelle e succhiando profondamente                          (attenzione, può essere doloroso!). 
                        Il bacio della farfalla: molti medici sostengono che sia                          piuttosto pericoloso: si pratica con gli occhi,                          "spazzolando" le ciglia del partner. L'effetto è una                          sensazione di solletico, come quella che si prova quando                          una farfalla sbatte le sue ali sulla pelle. 
                        Il bacio a distanza: uno dei partner si bacia la mano,                          poi la distende e vi soffia sopra in direzione                          dell'altro, "spedendo" il bacio. Il secondo lo                          "acchiappa" e se lo mette in tasca. Platonico. 
                        L'accarezzante: mentre le vostre labbra sfiorano il                          collo e le labbra del partner, le vostre dita                          accarezzano delicatamente il corpo, senza tirar fuori                          gli artigli però... 
                        Ad occhi aperti: per chi non si lascia mai cogliere di                          sorpresa. magari non andrà mai incontro a delusioni ma                          forse non conoscerà mai la vera passione. 
                        Democratico e affettuoso: di chi non fa discriminazioni.                          Tutti ricevono da lui/lei un bacio sulla guancia: zii,                          bambini, amici, amanti, ex amanti, ecc.. Amate sentirvi                          vicino agli altri in modo democratico e disarmante.                          Peccato che non sia nulla di veramente sentito. 
                        Il bacio di Giuda: è quello del tradimento. 
                        L'ultimo bacio: può essere uno qualsiasi dei precedenti.                          Ma per l'ultima volta.

*IL TEST DEL BACIO*
Da come una persona bacia, si possono capire varie cose                          sul suo carattere e sui rapporti sentimentali che ha con                          le persone, è proprio il caso di dire "Dimmi come baci e                          ti dirò chi sei!". Ecco i più classici esempi: 

*BACIO AD OCCHI CHIUSI*
                        Baciate così non perché il vostro partner sia brutto, ma                          perché siete degli inguaribili romantici. Tenete gli                          occhi chiusi vi permette di lasciarvi andare alle                          fantasie. Fate attenzione. Siete facilmente preda delle                          illusioni romantiche. Quando vi innamorate preparatevi                          anche...ad atterrare bruscamente, una volta che aprite                          gli occhi. 

*BACIO AD OCCHI APERTI*
                        Non vi lasciate mai cogliere di sorpresa. Vi è molto                          difficile rilassarvi e lasciarvi andare all'incanto del                          bacio. Non andrete mai incontro a delusioni ma non                          farete neanche dei voli romanticamente pindarici...La                          ragione per cui finora non vi è capitato d'innamorarvi                          follemente sta nel fatto che siete in perenne stato di                          guardia. 

*UN LENTO CRESCENDO*
                        Dei baci brevi che lentamente diventano lunghi e                          appassionati rivelano una persona sensuale ma cauta. Non                          volete far trasparire sentimenti che possono essere                          sopravvalutati. La vostra "ouverture" è così lunga che a                          volte il pubblico si allontana prima che cominci la                          sinfonia. 

*IN PUBBLICO* 
                        E' un modo per esibire la vostra sensualità agli altri e                          nello stesso tempo per convincere voi stessi. Vi piace                          pensare che la gente v'invidi. E' propabile che questo                          comportamento esibizionistico sia una reazione alla                          timidezza di cui avete sofferto nell'infanzia e                          nell'adolescenza. Avete doti di grande attore: vi                          sentireste più a vostro agio a fare l'amore in una                          vetrina di un negozio del centro che nella privacy della                          vostra camera da letto. 

*SPRAY E MENTINE*
                        Se lo fate perché avete appena ingurgitato pane e                          cipolla, dimostrate una certa sensibilità nei riguardi                          del vostro partner. Se il mangiare mentini è un rituale                          obbligatorio, allora la troppa consapevolezza di voi                          stessi v'impedisce di essere spontanei e inibisce il                          vostro comportamento sessuale. Quando il vostro partner                          vi bacia ad occhi chiusi, non riesce a sentire la                          differenza fra voi e una bottiglia di colluttorio. 

*SPRAY E MENTINE DOPO*
                        In questo caso pensate ancora che il sesso sia una cosa                          sporca. 

*AVVINTI COME L'EDERA*
                        Quando baciate vi piace afferrare il vostro compagno,                          aggrapparvi alle mani, ai capelli, alla schiena, a                          qualsiasi cosa possiate raggiungere. Attrarrete quelli                          che si sentono protetti dal vostro modo di dominare. Di                          solito questo rapporto funziona piuttosto bene, almeno                          finchè non mollate la presa. 

*BACIO ALLA FRANCESE * 
                        Amate l'intreccio delle lingue. Non vi fate scrupoli per                          ottenere quello che volete. Come i buongustai siete                          degli individui "orali" che rispondono ad un'ampia gamma                          di sapori ed esperienze. Parlando di una notte d'amore                          dite: "E'stata stupendamente deliziosa". 

*CHIACCHIERATO * 
                        Se parlate e baciate contemporaneamente, la vostra mente                          inibisce il vostro corpo. Siete combattuti fra il                          lasciarvi andare ai desideri fisici e il mantenere il                          controllo in ogni situazione. Un'ambivalenza che si                          riflette anche in altri aspetti della vostra vita. I                          vostri istinti non riescono mai ad avere il sopravvento                          sulla ragione. Siete logorroici, parlate così tanto che                          per il vostro partner è praticamente impossibile                          arrivare a portata di... lingua. 

*DEMOCRATICO E AFFETTUSO*
                        Siete calorosi ed aperti. Non fate tante                          discriminazioni. Tutti ricevono da voi un bacio sulla                          guancia: zii, bambini, amici, amanti, ex amanti, ecc..                          Raramente gli altri sospettano che dietro questa                          calorosa facciata si nasconda qualcuno che in realtà ha                          paura del contatto fisico. Amate sentirvi vicino agli                          altri in modo democratico e disarmante. Peccato che non                          sia nulla di veramente sentito. 

*L'ACCAREZZANTE*
                        Piuttosto che aggrapparvi con gli artigli, coccolate il                          vostro amante e puntate sulla tenerezza. Avete capito                          che è più importante far intuire che esibire. Un vostro                          sguardo vale un milione di parole. Mentre le vostre                          labbra sfiorano il collo e le labbra del partner, le                          vostre dita accarezzano delicatamente il corpo.                          L'effetto è 1000 watts di sensualità. 

*CHI NON AMA BACIARE*
                        Siete delle persone che desiderano rapporti privi di                          coinvolgimenti emotivi. Dal momento che baciare è una                          forma di comunicazione non verbale, quello che volete                          esprimere è che non avete niente da dire, meno che meno                          al partner. La vita vi passerà accanto senza lasciare                          segni nel vostro cuore.


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Mo vedi che ne esce fuori Medu' ...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

a me piace il bacio chiaccherato...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2008)

Io sono per l'accarezzato... ma in pubblico mi limito a un casto bacio accarezzando con le ungliette la nuca...


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Io ad occhi chiusi in lento crescendo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono per l'accarezzato... ma in pubblico mi limito a un casto bacio accarezzando con le ungliette la nuca...












   quali unghiette???  te lo ho strappate una a una..
nella lista non c'è lo spatolato.
Quello che insinui la lingua piano e dai di spatola fino al piloro.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quali unghiette??? te lo ho strappate una a una..
> nella lista non c'è lo spatolato.
> Quello che insinui la lingua piano e dai di spatola fino al piloro.


Tu l'hai detto!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu l'hai detto!!


ma sì, quello che se c'hai il prezzemolo fra i denti ti viene tirato via a spazzola (tipo quelle del car wash) .


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì, quello che se c'hai il prezzemolo fra i denti ti viene tirato via a spazzola (tipo quelle del car wash) .


Non far la gnorri...sai cosa intendevo col "TU L'HAI DETTO"...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non far la gnorri...sai cosa intendevo col "TU L'HAI DETTO"...


non ho capito


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito


Ti devo mandare il filmato?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti devo mandare il filmato?


ma che pifferate dici?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












guarda che qui già pensan male di me se dici queste cose...


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Aprile 2008)

a me me piace da mordicchia'.....non sempre è gradito...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che pifferate dici??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se mando il filmato...al limite pensano male (o bene)...di me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tu che c'entri?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se mando il filmato...al limite pensano male (o bene)...di me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il fra parentesi solo se il protagonista è qualcun altro


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se mando il filmato...al limite pensano male (o bene)...di me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma come???
e con chi ho fatto il filmato allora??


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come???
> e con chi ho fatto il filmato allora??


Miiiiinchhhhiiiaaaaa....macchè TUO filmato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lo spatolamento non ti rimembra nulla.....te lo sei scordato...capito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E io che mi ero così impegnato...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiinchhhhiiiaaaaa....macchè TUO filmato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vorrei fare ingelosire tutte le tue fans qui dentro 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e poi sono cose intime fra noi


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

lezione iniziata da un pezzo.. devo portare la giustifica?

diciamo che non mi piacciono le "invadenze" di lingua.. a meno che non si in una fase mooolto appassionata.
detesto quelle che baciano a gelato.. che palle!

beh dove sta la maestrina?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> lezione iniziata da un pezzo.. devo portare la giustifica?
> 
> diciamo che non mi piacciono le "invadenze" di lingua.. a meno che non si in una fase mooolto appassionata.
> detesto quelle che baciano a gelato.. che palle!
> ...


eccomi. presentati domani con i genitori 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anch'io non sopporto il gelato e quelli che sbavano come idranti...


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

eccomi qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io frequento le serali


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2008)

*Asudem*

Ma chi hai baciato...???


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

non c'è nessuno?
vabè vado a ricreazione


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non c'è nessuno?
> vabè vado a ricreazione


scambio merendine?


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi hai baciato...???


era nascosta nessuno l'ha vista!

senti ma contro le fontane.. non c'è nessun rimedio? provai anche con i sacchetti di sali assorbi-umidità.. ma niente!


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> scambio merendine?


ti do la pizzetta fredda,
tu che hai portato?
ma l'insegnante dov'è... si prepara le lezioni o si sta rinfrescando la memoria col filmato...


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi hai baciato...???


doveva essere quel bulldog francese...


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ti do la pizzetta fredda,
> tu che hai portato?
> ma l'insegnante dov'è... si prepara le lezioni o si sta rinfrescando la memoria col filmato...


ho una ciambella fritta, ma la pizzetta non la voglio!

si e se non viene ..vado a sognarmeli, che vengono pure bene in sogno.

ma tipo.. una durata massima ve la ricordate?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ho una ciambella fritta, ma la pizzetta non la voglio!
> 
> si e se non viene ..vado a sognarmeli, che vengono pure bene in sogno.
> 
> ma tipo.. una durata massima ve la ricordate?


la ciambella mi piace molto... mi affido al tuo buon cuore...

durata massima? naaaa non ho resistenza in apnea


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ho una ciambella fritta, ma la pizzetta non la voglio!
> 
> si e se non viene ..vado a sognarmeli, che vengono pure bene in sogno.
> 
> ma tipo.. una durata massima ve la ricordate?



 Il bacio piu lungo nella storia del cinema e' stato quello tra Regis Toomey  e Jane Wyman, che nella commedia You are in the Armi Now (1941) rimasero con le labbra incollate per tre minuti e cinque secondi. 
A quel tempo, Jane Wyman era sposata con il futuro Presidente degli Stati Uniti Ronald Reagan.

Ho vinto qualcosa?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il bacio piu lungo nella storia del cinema e' stato quello tra Regis Toomey e Jane Wyman, che nella commedia You are in the Armi Now (1941) rimasero con le labbra incollate per tre minuti e cinque secondi.
> A quel tempo, Jane Wyman era sposata con il futuro Presidente degli Stati Uniti Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Ho vinto qualcosa?


ci sono le gare... sai pure il record?


----------



## brugola (10 Aprile 2008)

santa limonatina!!!
Mi son persa la lezione del bacio!!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ci sono le gare... sai pure i record?


Stasera a blob hanno fatto vedere le scene dei baci piu' famosi del cinema americano, che belli


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la ciambella mi piace molto... mi affido al tuo buon cuore...
> 
> durata massima? naaaa non ho resistenza in apnea


due morsi.. e non profondi.. piano.. pia.. andata mezza ciambella! 

caspita tre minuti marì? li ho polverizzati! non è che stavo la con l'orologio.. ma mi parvero a occhio e croce una ventina di minuti.

mailea e non studi allora, non bisogna stare in apnea, vero prof?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> due morsi.. e non profondi.. piano.. pia.. andata mezza ciambella!
> 
> caspita tre minuti marì? li ho polverizzati! non è che stavo la con l'orologio.. ma mi parvero a occhio e croce una ventina di minuti.
> 
> mailea e non studi allora, non bisogna stare in apnea, vero prof?


miii come fai per mezza ciambella! facciamo così, la mangio tutta e domani ti porto un vassoio di ciambelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	





venti minuti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sì, in effetti devo studiare il capitolo sulla respirazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ti do la pizzetta fredda,
> tu che hai portato?
> ma l'insegnante dov'è... si prepara le lezioni o si sta rinfrescando la memoria col filmato...
















  preparavo la lezione, scostumati 

	
	
		
		
	


	








allora iniziamo..
mailè, inizia tu.
cosìè il bacio a mocio vileda
e non suggerite!!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> preparavo la lezione, scostumati
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma io i nomi non li so


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi hai baciato...???


non me lo dire....una doccia ogni volta.
mi cotonavo per bene la cofana e a fine bacio sembrava avessi fatto la doccia senza cuffietta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho dovuto troncare per il bene dei mei capelli.
capisci ??un addio tricologico
io e i miei capelli stiamo bene insieme


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> preparavo la lezione, scostumati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una ripulitina alla placca?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> una ripulitina alla placca?


sbagliato.
hai ancora solo una possibilità


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sbagliato.
> hai ancora solo una possibilità


vediamo... una spolveratina al labbro superiore?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vediamo... una spolveratina al labbro superiore?


dicesi bacio alla mocio vileda quel bacio che inizia con una delicata pressione per finire con un 'energica ripulita del cavo orale e della dentatura tramite la lingua del filippino in carica.

debituccio ,Mailè, quel che è giusto è giusto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









però la ragazza si applica e va premiata.
sei riammessa al corso


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vediamo... una spolveratina al labbro superiore?


questo è il bacio swiffer... non ci siamo non ci siamo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> questo è il bacio swiffer... non ci siamo non ci siamo



bravo!!! 
ma non infierite sugli asinelli volenterosi


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravo!!!
> ma non infierite sugli asinelli volenterosi


hai ragione la volontà va sempre premiata... pure la ciambella le ho dato


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> hai ragione la volontà va sempre premiata... pure la ciambella le ho dato


adesso state attenti al prossimo questionario...
cos'è il bacio a secco


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravo!!!
> ma non infierite sugli asinelli volenterosi


troppo buona prof!
interroghi fischio adesso.. che fa tanto il saputello


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

bello pure il bacio elettorale indeciso.. destra, sinistra, una puntatina a centro e poi una bella X.. da non confondere con la pennellata


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

a secco!

fischio rispondi


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> troppo buona prof!
> interroghi fischio adesso.. che fa tanto il saputello


infatti mailè, ora tocca al fischetto


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso state attenti al prossimo questionario...
> cos'è il bacio a secco


facile...
il bacio dopo una canna


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> facile...
> il bacio dopo una canna


bravissimo!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o dopo un caco.
il ragazzo è preparato, niente da dire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






andiamo più sul difficile
cos'è un bacio alla berlusconi


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravissimo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bacio con trapianto


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravissimo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qui risponde mailea.. proprio non posso.. conflitto d'interessi


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravissimo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  che schif manco da morta lo voglio schtt suacht plufffffffff


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bacio con trapianto


no , su mailè, ce la puoi fare.
usa la tua graziosa testolina, su


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che schif manco da morta lo voglio schtt suacht plufffffffff


infatti, solo se 'consenti


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no , su mailè, ce la puoi fare.
> usa la tua graziosa testolina, su


con impianto.. si dice impianto


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no , su mailè, ce la puoi fare.
> usa la tua graziosa testolina, su


prof che dice le devo dare un po di ripetizioni a casa.. accetto il vassoio!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

uffa!!!
dicesi il bacio alla berlusconi il bacio dato con gli occhi ermeticamente chiusi per non vedere il destinatario 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non vi applicated abbastanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guardate che dopo il bacio c'è la trombata e le lezioni diventano più interessanti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma dobbiamo partire dalle basi.
non si possono fare le equazioni senza sapere le frazioni


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

ho troppe lagune


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> con impianto.. si dice impianto


Mailè io ti promuovo perchè sei la più diligente e la più giudiziosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




passiamo alla seconda classe e ce ne fottiamo che sei una capretta nel bacio


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ho troppe lagune


lagune???
si lagune blu!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sei bravissima, non buttarti giù e non chiedere ripetizioni al fischietto!!!


----------



## Old fischio (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa!!!
> 
> non vi applicated abbastanza
> 
> ...


...a va bene allora aspetto!
però direi visto che qua le basi mancano, di mettere qualche lezione sulle toccatine, insomma sull'uso delle mani, no prof?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...a va bene allora aspetto!
> però direi visto che qua le basi mancano, di mettere qualche lezione sulle toccatine, insomma sull'uso delle mani, no prof?


certamente,si farà la lezione sulle manine 
ora però devo andare che c'ho una riunione col preside per un ripassino veloce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non fate casino e andate a pagina 2


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lagune???
> si lagune blu!!
> 
> 
> ...


blu saranno le sue
son troppo asina, mi ritiro


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> blu saranno le sue
> son troppo asina, mi ritiro


ma no mailè...e se ne vada signor preside!! che piovra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
sei la mia unica alunna solerte e diligente....
e poi sei bravissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	








le manine domani??
fischio???
ci arrivi a domani senza la lezioncina??


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Adoro baciare.
Recupero le lezioni, promesso!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Adoro baciare.
> Recupero le lezioni, promesso!


sei troppo in ritardo.
questo non è un albergo!!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei troppo in ritardo.
> questo non è un albergo!!


Ariufffff.....


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

eccallà! finalmente è arrivata la prima della classe
suggerisci Giusy!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ariufffff.....


vabbè, ma non piangete che mi sciolgo e vi promuovo tutti


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, ma non piangete che mi sciolgo e vi promuovo tutti


no che aumentano le lagune..
interroghi la prima della classe sul bacio plis


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

vabbè, in che posizione bisogna mettere le mani durante la slinguata della prima volta e come bisogna baciare per esser certe che di non sbagliare


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> eccallà! finalmente è arrivata la prima della classe
> suggerisci Giusy!


Cosa vuol sapere, signora maestra?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, in che posizione bisogna mettere le mani durante la slinguata della prima volta


Dunque.... agli uomini piace sentire le mani della donna che accarezzano la nuca e i capelli (se ce li hanno)....


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa vuol sapere, signora maestra?


prof prego!
con dottorato di ricerca.... taaanta ricerca...


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> prof prego!
> con dottorato di ricerca.... taaanta ricerca...


E poco dottorato.....


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, in che posizione bisogna mettere le mani durante la slinguata della prima volta e come bisogna baciare per esser certe che di non sbagliare


Mai buttarsi a mò di piovra ma guardare le labbra dell'oggetto in questione e avvicinarsi lentamente, sfiorare le labbra e se ci sta.... si butterà lui a mò di polipo!


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mai buttarsi a mò di piovra ma guardare le labbra dell'oggetto in questione e avvicinarsi lentamente, sfiorare le labbra e se ci sta.... si butterà lui a mò di polipo!


Prof..... Si dice *polpo*


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Prof..... Si dice *polpo*


Va bene (uffa sti sub!)


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

io le mani le metterei avanti...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io le mani le metterei avanti...








Avanti dove?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

bravi tutti.
Siete preparati ma un po' rozzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQVVgIX5DvA

studiatevi questa per domani che poi v'interrogo.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io le mani le metterei avanti...


io pure


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pure


Prof sub, lei dove le preferisce le mani?
Davanti o sulla nuca?


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io le mani le metterei avanti...


Giusto per assicurarsi che non si stia perdendo tempo....















Io le mani le metterei intorno alla vita, ma molto leggere....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Prof..... Si dice *polpo*


basta che il concetto sia chiaro


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravi tutti.
> Siete preparati ma un po' rozzi...
> 
> 
> ...


Io adoro questa donna


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Giusto per assicurarsi che non si stia perdendo tempo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sbagliato tutti.
le mani rigorosamente sul petto e sul fianco


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prof sub, lei dove le preferisce le mani?
> Davanti o sulla nuca?


Chiamami pure sub-prof (quale sono, in realtà)....















Ho risposto prima, a proposito delle mani....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io adoro questa donna


anch'io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




faceva morire!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sbagliato tutti.
> le mani rigorosamente sul petto e sul fianco


ù

Avevo detto vita e non fianchi. E non a caso.....


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravi tutti.
> Siete preparati ma un po' rozzi...
> 
> 
> ...


studierò tutta la notte


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy e jesus fuori dalla classe subito!!!!!!!!!
portate il diario che vi sparo una bella nota


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sbagliato tutti.
> le mani rigorosamente sul petto e sul fianco


Io direi: una mano sul petto ed una sulla nuca, tra i capelli, accarezzandoli dolcemente....
Eh? Sono brava?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Avevo detto vita e non fianchi. E non a caso.....


l'alunno jesus sta per beccare una capocciata contro la lavagna


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy e jesus fuori dalla classe subito!!!!!!!!!
> portate il diario che vi sparo una bella nota


Ma non abbiamo fatto niente !!!!!!!

Lei ce l'ha con noi, prof......

Va bene, usciamo. Possiamo stare entrambi nel bagno delle donne ?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy e jesus fuori dalla classe subito!!!!!!!!!
> portate il diario che vi sparo una bella nota








E vabè.... Dai Jesus, andiamo a fare un giro in cortile....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E vabè.... Dai Jesus, andiamo a fare un giro in cortile....


va bè, tornate pure in classe ma non distraetevi e non fate casino!


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io direi: una mano sul petto ed una sulla nuca, tra i capelli, accarezzandoli dolcemente....
> Eh? Sono brava?


SI.... Specie se mi lasci stare i capelli..... Sennò si fanno i nodi...


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nWEhOhK9qA&feature=related















   non commento, meglio di no


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SI.... Specie se mi lasci stare i capelli..... Sennò si fanno i nodi...




















Che uomo romantico....


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

e state fermi un po'
che non riesco ad applicami


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Ma fischio dove sta?


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che uomo romantico....


Stasera sono di turno dal barbiere..... 

Scopo per terra....

Vabbè... Scusi, prof... Riprenda pure la lezione


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

mai avuto una classe così cazzona!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non ci  capisco più una fava...
jesus e giusy che si broccolano
mariì che si distrae con la marchesini
mailea che si è data...
fischio con le ciambelle pure....
sono tristissima...me ne vado


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai avuto una classe così cazzona!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non se ne vada, prof......


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai avuto una classe così cazzona!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok, facciamo le persone serie.

Beh cos'altro possiamo dire sul bacio?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma fischio dove sta?


fischio è scappato con la ciambella


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai avuto una classe così cazzona!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















    che bello che bello facciamo casino


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non se ne vada, prof......


non andartene ti dico
fa'qualcosa pel tuo amico
ho deciso vado via
ah! capisco è gelosia 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ragazzi voi siete giovani e forti ma io domani c'ho la sveglia alle 6.45...
riprendiamo domani e siate puntuali.
god bless you.
non dimenticatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (alla renato zero)


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che bello che bello facciamo casino


marì!!! in presidenza subito!!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marì!!! in presidenza subito!!


Il preside com'è?


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non andartene ti dico
> fa'qualcosa pel tuo amico
> ho deciso vado via
> ah! capisco è gelosia
> ...


Pure io sveglia a quell'ora.... Ma io dormo quattro ore a notte senza problemi....

Notte, cara


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il preside com'è?


chiamate un esorcista per la giusy!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















giù le mani dal mio preside


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marì!!! in presidenza subito!!


si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma ... veramente ... che ho fatto?


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marì!!! in presidenza subito!!


a domani prof...
è stato tutto talmente istruttivo...
che l'asinella si trasformerà in panterona, lo giuro!
Notteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il preside com'è?


presiede


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il preside com'è?


Femmina.... Però è bisex....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Pure io sveglia a quell'ora.... Ma io dormo quattro ore a notte senza problemi....
> 
> Notte, cara



ma come???
brutti schifosi, neanche insistete per farmi restare??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












vi boccio a tutti, vi faccio ripetere l'anno e vi ......sputacchio


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamate un esorcista per la giusy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E va bene.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Jesus, la facciamo una passeggiata in giardino?


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E va bene.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo se non mi tocchi i capelli....


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come???
> brutti schifosi, neanche insistete per farmi restare???
> 
> 
> ...


 
RESTA CU MME'.....

NUN ME LASSA'......

FAMME PENA'
FAMME SUFFRI'

MA DIMME SI'.....








Resta, su......


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Solo se non mi tocchi i capelli....


Non tocco niente, promesso.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come???
> brutti schifosi, neanche insistete per farmi restare???
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGbsYc0pnWI


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

SOLO PER MEDUSA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfqgFoIdeUE


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Aprile 2008)

Sto dormendo in piedi.
Un bacio (casto) a tutti.


----------



## Old Jesus (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto dormendo in piedi.
> Un bacio (casto) a tutti.


Beati voi che avete sonno.... IO tra un pò mi dò una botta in testa

Notte....


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto dormendo in piedi.
> Un bacio (casto) a tutti.


Buonanotte Giusy.


----------



## Mari' (10 Aprile 2008)

Siete andati via tutti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






OK notte.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SOLO PER MEDUSA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfqgFoIdeUE


grazie marì., ma quanto era simpatico e bravo???
te lo ricordi nel rompiballe??


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie marì., ma quanto era simpatico e bravo???
> * te lo ricordi nel rompiballe*??


Come non potrei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tu l'hai visto questo qua:

http://www.mymovies.it/poster/?id=2481


risate da delirio  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bonciorno!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come non potrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'giorno

sì, erano una coppia comicissima!!


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> facile...
> il bacio dopo una canna


 sto male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sconsigliatissimo il bacio post canna....rovina parecchi sani rapporti..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

wow, son leggendaria io, mica cotiche


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sto male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè? spiega plisss

scusate ieri sono stato fortemente distratto. recupero col doposcuola oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> cioè? spiega plisss
> 
> scusate ieri sono stato fortemente distratto. recupero col doposcuola oggi


il bacio canna è consigliabile fra due che abbiamo fumato la suddetta all together.


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> cioè? spiega plisss
> 
> scusate ieri sono stato fortemente distratto. recupero col doposcuola oggi


dotto collega, un bacio dopo una canna diventa anche impresa ardua...la bocca foderata di bostik poco si presta alle esplorazioni del cavo orale...


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il bacio canna è consigliabile fra due che abbiamo fumato la suddetta all together.


vabbè certo mai visti fumatori egoisti.. mi sa che un corso di aggiornamento non le fa male prof


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dotto collega, un bacio dopo una canna diventa anche impresa ardua...la bocca foderata di bostik poco si presta alle esplorazioni del cavo orale...


mi permetto di dissentire, giusto appunto elimina la necessità di ricorrere all'aspirasaliva da mettere al bordo labbro...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> vabbè certo mai visti fumatori egoisti.. mi sa che un corso di aggiornamento non le fa male prof


ti piglio per un orecchio e ti sbatto la fronte contro la lavagna!!
come ti permetti?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma roba da matti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai fatto i compito piuttosto??
oggi t'interrogo


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> vabbè certo mai visti fumatori egoisti.. mi sa che un corso di aggiornamento non le fa male prof


bocciamola e lapidiamola!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bocciamola e lapidiamola!!!!


schifosetti qui si parla di sesso mica di fumo


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bocciamola e lapidiamola!!!!


preferirei di gran lunga schiaffeggiarla.. su incoraggiamola un po'


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> preferirei di gran lunga *schiaffeggiarla*.. su incoraggiamola un po'


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti piglio per un orecchio e ti sbatto la fronte contro la lavagna!!
> come ti permetti??
> 
> 
> ...


stamattina mi sento molto preparato, potrei lasciarla a bocca aperta...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire, giusto appunto elimina la necessità di ricorrere all'aspirasaliva da mettere al bordo labbro...


oh raga ma che schifezze avete baciato fino ad oggi??? tutti salivoni????
o sativoni???


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Vi mando un bacio via etere vi stacco le oturazioni...


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh raga ma che schifezze avete baciato fino ad oggi??? tutti salivoni????
> o sativoni???


a volte càpita.. mica stai a verificare i condotti idrici


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> stamattina mi sento molto preparato, potrei lasciarla a bocca aperta...



ti avviso che ieri sera mi son sparata una bella bruschetta fetunta con uno spicchio d'aglio intero ben spalmato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









fai poco lo sbruffone che ti ci lascio io a bocca aperta


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> a volte càpita.. mica stai a verificare i condotti idrici


hai notato la sottigliezza della mia battuta??


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi mando un bacio via etere vi stacco le oturazioni...



vi mando un bacio che vi leva la placca per una settimana


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi mando un bacio via etere vi stacco le oturazioni...


tiepidina..
a napoli si dice.. ti dong una sola n ganna e te sug 'o puss a int 'e mole


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> tiepidina..
> a napoli si dice.. ti dong una sola n ganna e te sug 'o puss a int 'e mole












   che vor dì?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che vor dì?


è un po' schifosetta...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Prof c'è assemblea sindacale oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siete usciti prima?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prof c'è assemblea sindacale oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono scappati tutti...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono scappati tutti...


Beh...dopo quel che te sei magnata...avevamo tutti paura della prova...orale!!!


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

un bacio è una parentesi rosa tra l'alito cattivo e la carie..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

*lesson number two*

cosa non bisogna assolutamente fare durante un bacio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









( non dite zozzerie o finiamo nello scantinato in un nano secondo...)


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *lesson number two*
> 
> cosa non bisogna assolutamente fare durante un bacio


*scaccolarsi....*


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *lesson number two*
> 
> cosa non bisogna assolutamente fare durante un bacio
> 
> ...



Tirare su con il naso


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *scaccolarsi....*
















   quello, se abbastanza abili, si può 

	
	
		
		
	


	









marì ,no..neanche quello

Riprovate e impegnatevi o vi sbatto a lavare i cessi


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

non grattarsi il culo???


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non grattarsi il culo???



fare le puzzette


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello, se abbastanza abili, si può
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ci sta chi ha appena finito


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> fare le puzzette


eh no..la puzzetta è lecita..basta che sia silente


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

ci sono solo queste due asinelle in classe??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















bocciate entrambe!!!!!!!!

con debito e interesse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vediamo se arrivano altre risposte o poi ve lo dico

io faccio quello che posso...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

levati quel prezzemolo dai denti barbona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è arrivata la professorona dei miei stivali...


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Credo che non si debba cercare di lavare la dentatura dell'altro con la lingua!  (si presume che abbia già provveduto da solo).
Io odio chi lo fa!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh no..la puzzetta è lecita..basta che sia silente



ma noooooo ... durante il bacio il naso funziona a tutto gas  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sai che profumino


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> levati quel prezzemolo dai denti barbona...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









fila in presidenza e domani accompagnata dai genitori


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

silente e  innocua...cazzona...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Non smettere di guardare la partita o la De Filippi alla televisione...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non smettere di guardare la partita o la De Filippi alla televisione...

















ehm...se non ti dispiace vado a limonare col mio gatto


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

una salutino alla classe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sto a ricreazione
ma lo spinacino ci sta?


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> una salutino alla classe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figurati...è bandito il prezzemolo e lei mi porta lo spinacino....
qualche pezzettino di lonza arrosto no???


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ehm...se non ti dispiace vado a limonare col mio gatto


Adoro i miei gatti...ma non ci limonerei mai!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola, tutto sommato il muratore non è poi 'sto brutto mestiere


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

*Non stai attenta...*



Asudem ha detto:


> *lesson number two*
> 
> *cosa non bisogna assolutamente* fare durante un bacio
> 
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Non* smettere di guardare la partita o la De Filippi alla televisione...


Son due negazioni quindi...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Adoro i miei gatti...ma non ci limonerei mai!!!!!



anche perchè quella di brugola c'ha una fiata che ti fa perdere i sensi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Son due negazioni quindi...


yes


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> una salutino alla classe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un'altra che l'ha preso per un albergo!
sempre in ricreazione dove sono le ciambelle?
lasciamo perdere lo spinacino plisss


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perchè quella di brugola c'ha una fiata che ti fa perdere i sensi


la mia gattina ha una fiatina buonissima... molto meglio di tanti uomini con i quali ho slinguazzato


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> figurati...è bandito il prezzemolo e lei mi porta lo spinacino....
> qualche pezzettino di lonza arrosto no???


ma il mio è con la ricotta 
che maniere


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

cosa non bisogna fare..... trovare una con i condotti di aerazione e idrici a norma.. e NON distrarsi!
prof come va? la sento moscia oggi​


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mi avete preso per antonellina in cucina???


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma il mio è con la ricotta
> che maniere


 
eh scusami....a me  contestano la loffia silente e a te accettano lo spinacino????
non è corretto...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> cosa non bisogna fare..... trovare una con i condotti di aerazione e idrici a norma.. e NON distrarsi!
> prof come va? la sento moscia oggi​


tu si che mi dai soddisfazione Fischio
da oggi sei capoclasse


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma il mio è con la ricotta
> che maniere


Hai provato col parmiggiano?


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> un'altra che l'ha preso per un albergo!
> sempre in ricreazione dove sono le ciambelle?
> lasciamo perdere lo spinacino plisss


ma se stai arrivando adesso pure tu! 
thò sta ciambella e non piangere più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che tra poco vado via


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai provato col parmiggiano?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu si che mi dai soddisfazione Fischio
> da oggi sei capoclasse


Fetente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non hai la minima solidarieta' con le donne, scegli sempre i maschi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con me ci vieni solo a dormire


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fetente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, ma da chi torno sempre???


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

i ragazzi sono intelligenti ma non si applicano!!
Bocciamoli tutti e anche lieve lapidatina...


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma se stai arrivando adesso pure tu!
> thò sta ciambella e non piangere più
> 
> 
> ...


ero a fumare prima e al laboratorio tecnico dopo...
grazie.. se data col cu...ore


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *scaccolarsi....*


E' la prima a cui pensato... forse la seconda e' sparare una puzzetta...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' la prima a cui pensato... forse la seconda e' sparare una puzzetta...


è che con le linguazze intrecciate dove attacchi la caccola???


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai provato col parmiggiano?


no, solo grana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma vuoi mettere lo spinacino con ricotta tra i denti?
sarò la più asina... ma voi però


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la mia gattina ha una fiatina buonissima... molto meglio di tanti uomini con i quali ho slinguazzato


Santi numi!!!! Stai messa male allora!!!!!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è che con le linguazze intrecciate dove attacchi la caccola???


perchè attaccarle subito.. non si possono per un bel po' roteare tra la punta dell'indice e quella del pollice? il tempo del bacio dovrebbe bastare!


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è che con le linguazze intrecciate dove attacchi la caccola???


sulla sua nuca?


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Santi numi!!!! Stai messa male allora!!!!!


ot.
mangia solo tonno al naturale..
sai che schifezze hanno fagociato alcuni miei uomini????


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> perchè attaccarle subito.. non si possono per un bel po' roteare tra la punta dell'indice e quella del pollice? il tempo del bacio dovrebbe bastare!





















ehm, stai lontano dalla prof....


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ot.
> mangia solo tonno al naturale..
> sai che schifezze hanno fagociato alcuni miei uomini????


Non oso immaginarlo....


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> perchè attaccarle subito.. non si possono per un bel po' roteare tra la punta dell'indice e quella del pollice? il tempo del bacio dovrebbe bastare!


 
ora che hai finito il bacio ti si è incarnata nell'unghia...


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Un'altra cosa da non fare assolutamente è mangiare la bagna cauda. 
O si mangia insieme o meglio non baciarsi, sappiatelo!!!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ora che hai finito il bacio ti si è incarnata nell'unghia...


si possibile, ma meglio delle loffie a tradimento!

allora è finita la lesson two?

la prof sta apprezzando il supplente d'inglese..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> si possibile, ma meglio delle loffie a tradimento!
> 
> allora è finita la lesson two?
> 
> la prof sta apprezzando il supplente d'inglese..



siete una manica di fancazzisti asinelli e pure zozzoni!!!
da domani vi mando IL supplente perchè non mi date le mie porche soddisfazioni


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> si possibile, ma meglio delle loffie a tradimento!
> 
> allora è finita la lesson two?
> 
> la prof sta apprezzando il supplente d'inglese..


la loffia silente e innocua è concessa...
la caccola incarnita nell'unghia  meno...
quando si passa al resto??


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete una manica di fancazzisti asinelli e pure zozzoni!!!
> da domani vi mando IL supplente perchè non mi date le mie porche soddisfazioni


le mani sono lavate l'alito è a posto.. quando ci accoppia per la pratica?
...lontana la bru per favore che si è mangiata il tonno con la micia e ha odorato le loffiette della stessa!


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> le mani sono lavate l'alito è a posto.. quando ci accoppia per la pratica?
> ...lontana la bru per favore che si è mangiata il tonno con la micia e ha odorato le loffiette della stessa!


e le  mutande fischio???? prof....diamogli una bella controllatina alle mutande.....


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Chi è il supplente?
Potrebbe essere interessante...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> le mani sono lavate l'alito è a posto.. quando ci accoppia per la pratica?
> ...lontana la bru per favore che si è mangiata il tonno con la micia e ha odorato le loffiette della stessa!


Fischietto direi che è quasi pronto per la verifica 

	
	
		
		
	


	














brugola è pronta per la bocciatura in tronco!!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e le mutande fischio???? prof....diamogli una bella controllatina alle mutande.....


ehi ...stiamo al bacio..


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ehi ...stiamo al bacio..


ma che razza di insegnanti abbiamo?
ai preliminari già controllano le mutande


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete una manica di fancazzisti asinelli e pure zozzoni!!!
> da domani vi mando IL supplente perchè *non mi date le mie porche soddisfazioni*


Non ci crede nessuno...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che razza di insegnanti abbiamo?
> ai preliminari già controllano le mutande


guarda che è brugola è un 'alunna ( tanto l'ho già belle che bocciata)

conta come il due di picche è ed un elemento disturbatore.
ho già fatto le mie belle segnalazioni


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che razza di insegnanti abbiamo?
> ai preliminari già controllano le mutande


dal bacio alle mutadande il passo è breve...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ci crede nessuno...


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che razza di insegnanti abbiamo?
> ai preliminari già controllano le mutande


dai fatti fare capoclasse delle femminucce... poi approfondiamo fuori dalla scuola


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

stavo andando in presidenza per ritirarmi dal corso


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> stavo andando in presidenza per ritirarmi dal corso


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che è brugola è un 'alunna ( tanto l'ho già belle che bocciata)
> 
> conta come il due di picche è ed un elemento disturbatore.
> ho già fatto le mie belle segnalazioni


te l'ho mai detto che ti puzza drammaticamente il fiato????


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> dai fatti fare capoclasse delle femminucce... poi approfondiamo fuori dalla scuola


sono ancora  troppo asinella..
ma a fine corso vedrai vedrai....


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> stavo andando in presidenza per ritirarmi dal corso


...ma l'ultima proposta di fischio ti ha trattenuta??


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> te l'ho mai detto che ti puzza drammaticamente il fiato????


ma non potresti andare in cortile a fumare come tutti gli altri?


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma non potresti andare in cortile a fumare come tutti gli altri?


me ne vado...me ne vado....


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ma l'ultima proposta di fischio ti ha trattenuta??


beh... sai... il fascino del primo della classe...
anche se gli è rimasto lo zucchero della ciambella sul mento...


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> me ne vado...me ne vado....


Vengo anch'io!!!!
E non rispondermi no tu no, per favore!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> anche se gli è rimasto lo zucchero della ciambella sul mento...


beh... anche quello ha un suo perchè.. divagazioni sul tema del bacio e pure dolce.. che vuoi di più?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

*Allora resta...*



mailea ha detto:


> beh... sai... il fascino del primo della classe...
> anche se *gli è rimasto lo zucchero della ciambella sul mento*...


...e aspetta che la prof introduca la prossima lezione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





le varianti al bacio e all'uso della lingua...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Bene, esaurita la parte teorica... si può passare al laboratorio?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> me ne vado...me ne vado....


ma dove vai resta.. siamo una classe "affiatata" malamente


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> beh... anche quello ha un suo perchè.. divagazioni sul tema del bacio e pure dolce.. che vuoi di più?


chiuderò un occhio


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bene, esaurita la parte teorica... si può passare al laboratorio?


ho già fatto il sopralluogo, la musica è ok, cuscini, candele.. tutto ok

e la prof che non c'ha voglia de fa unc...


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bene, esaurita la parte teorica... si può passare al laboratorio?


vabè che sei la prima della classe... ma che fretta!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bene, esaurita la parte teorica... si può passare al laboratorio?



esaurita?????????????
ma se siete indietro come nessuno
mi siete arrivati dal bacio alle mutande ....
mi sa che cambio classe


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> chiuderò un occhio


..effetto un po macabro.. sicuro che li chiuderai entrambi


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vabè che sei la prima della classe... ma che fretta!


come ti stai riprendendo alla grande! prof.. un voto di incoraggiamento?


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esaurita?????????????
> ma se siete indietro come nessuno
> mi siete arrivati dal bacio alle mutande ....
> mi sa che cambio classe


è per questo che vai di continuo a guardare "coppie del forum"

(la prof è un po' guardona)


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ho già fatto il sopralluogo, la musica è ok, cuscini, candele.. tutto ok
> 
> e la prof che non c'ha voglia de fa unc...





mailea ha detto:


> vabè che sei la prima della classe... ma che fretta!





Asudem ha detto:


> esaurita?????????????
> ma se siete indietro come nessuno
> mi siete arrivati dal bacio alle mutande ....
> mi sa che cambio classe


Se siamo arrivati alle mutande vuol dire che siamo avanti....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ad esempio, potremmo ricordare i posti più belli dove abbiamo baciato....


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> (la prof è un po' guardona)


aaa ecco.. ma quella è l'appendice al corso, la parte speciale insomma!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> è per questo che vai di continuo a guardare "coppie del forum"
> 
> (la prof è un po' guardona)












  in che senso???
tanto mi pare che anche lì siano molto indietro


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se siamo arrivati alle mutande vuol dire che siamo avanti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che... tanto per dimenticare CHI abbiamo baciato?


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso???
> tanto mi pare che anche lì siano molto indietro


capisco... è solo per una spintarella...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

visto che la prof sono io decido io 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















qual è stato il bacio peggiore che avete mai ricevuto e perchè.
e da chi, ovviamente  (così lo possiamo scartare  a priori..)


mailea tu ti fermerai anche dopo la lezione


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> che... tanto per dimenticare CHI abbiamo baciato?


da bocciare proprio! uno fa tanto... tutto sprecato


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che la prof sono io decido io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunque.... il mio bacio più brutto a Capodanno.... non perchè lui non mi piacesse, ma perchè era totalmente imbranato....


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> aaa ecco.. ma quella è l'appendice al corso, la parte speciale insomma!


calma... per le specializzazioni c'è ancora tempo


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> capisco... è solo per una spintarella...


ma che hai studiato tutta la notte??? in netto progresso!!!
proooof


ps ma come funzionano i quote multipli.. mah


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Il più brutto: il primo, l'ho fatto tanto per provare e naturalmente sono rimasta delusa...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dunque.... il mio bacio più brutto a Capodanno.... non perchè lui non mi piacesse, ma perchè era totalmente imbranato....


ALT GIUDY!!!


Lo sapevo che ci avresti portati li ... FERMATI!​


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che la prof sono io decido io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


decisamente il primo bacio prof !


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il più brutto: il primo, l'ho fatto tanto per provare e naturalmente sono rimasta delusa...


IDEM ... CHE SCHIFO


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> decisamente il primo bacio prof !


che culo che c'avete tutti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io il primo me lo ricordo bellissimo, sono alcuni molto dopo che ricordo con orrore..


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALT GIUDY!!!​
> 
> 
> Lo sapevo che ci avresti portati li ... FERMATI!​

















Tranquilla Marì, è solo un brutto ricordo....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che culo che c'avete tutti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche il mio primo bacio fu spettacolare....


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

il primo fu bellissimo, ma lo potrei dire per tutti i primi, è come se schiudessero un mondo.. insomma tranne per quellla che baciava a gelato, e una dall'alito come la micia di brugola.. non ho grossi traumi al riguardo.


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che culo che c'avete tutti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora...
che culo tu!


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

salve, sono una nuova .
posso andare nel banco in fondo perchè non vorrei essere copiata ?
che odoraccio questa classe
si possono aprire le finestre?
posso andare direttamente in bagno?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> salve, sono una nuova .
> posso andare nel banco in fondo perchè non vorrei essere copiata ?
> che odoraccio questa classe
> si possono aprire le finestre?
> posso andare direttamente in bagno?


no, se sei nuova presentati per bene e mettiti a fianco a mailea .
Ti consiglio di evitare le brutte compagnie...(la brugolina tanto per non fare nomi..)
sei sufficientemente preparata o vuoi qualche ripassino da fischietto?? (è il capoclasse)


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

di fischietto me ne infiscio 
son io la capoclasse: mi autonomino all'istante :
si aprano i cestini e si faccia merenda


come sarebbe di quel bacio orribile?


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

prof..l'alunna femmina mi ha infilato la lingua nell'orecchio!!!!
allora preferisco la fiatina del gatto...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> prof..l'alunna femmina *mi ha infilato la lingua nell'orecchio!!!!*
> allora preferisco la fiatina del gatto...


A volte è molto eccitante....
Con un uomo, claro....


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> di fischietto me ne infiscio
> son io la capoclasse: mi autonomino all'istante :
> si aprano i cestini e si faccia merenda
> 
> ...


te lo lascio volentieri il posto, tanto ormai mi son fatto una buona nomea.. e posso agire indisturbato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma facci un riassuntino dei tuoi baci..


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A volte è molto eccitante....
> Con un uomo, claro....


cazzarola..è meglio di molte limonate...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> di fischietto me ne infiscio
> son io la capoclasse: mi autonomino all'istante :
> si aprano i cestini e si faccia merenda
> 
> ...


te ne infisci??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma tutti  a me gli alunni problematici???


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

a me la lngua nell'uregia non mi garba....
nel collo sì ma nell'uregia no


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te ne infisci???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse è solo presbite.....


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te ne infisci???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasarà questa canzone che ancora mi risuona 
bon, secondo me conviene che scendiamo direttamente da sole .ascensoreee

d'altronde si sa :sciodo sciaccia sciodo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasarà questa canzone che ancora mi risuona
> bon, secondo me conviene che scendiamo direttamente da sole .ascensoreee
> 
> d'altronde si sa :sciodo sciaccia sciodo


andata
secca secca


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

domani si picchetta????


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

...un insegnante di sostegno per la prof che è già esaurita di suo! presto!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...un insegnante di sostegno per la prof che è già esaurita di suo! presto!


e ci credo!!
con una classe così....
su fischietto, fai il bravo e raccontaci la tua prima esperienza di petting


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me la lngua nell'uregia non mi garba....
> nel collo sì ma nell'uregia no


Quoto quotissimo!!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...un insegnante di sostegno per la prof che è già esaurita di suo! presto!


fiscio....fatti i casi tuoi .è solo un momento di imbarazzo,  poi passa.
siam qui a parlar di baci , in fondo
se proprio devo , mi accingo a farlo.
innanzi tutto ho sempre con me il solito necessaire :bavaglino, spry con amuchina, colluttorio e divaricatore.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> fiscio....fatti i casi tuoi .è solo un momento di imbarazzo,  poi passa.
> siam qui a parlar di baci , in fondo
> se proprio devo , mi accingo a farlo.
> innanzi tutto ho sempre con me il solito necessaire :bavaglino, spry con amuchina, colluttorio e *divaricatore*.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


... c'ha brutte intenzioni


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> fiscio....fatti i casi tuoi .è solo un momento di imbarazzo,  poi passa.
> siam qui a parlar di baci , in fondo
> se proprio devo , mi accingo a farlo.
> innanzi tutto ho sempre con me il solito necessaire :bavaglino, spry con amuchina, colluttorio e divaricatore.



Femmina...baciarti dev'essere un'esperienza mistica....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... c'ha brutte intenzioni


questa nuova alunna mi spaventa...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa nuova alunna mi spaventa...


Tutta scena e niente sostanza....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tutta scena e niente sostanza....


perchè??
l'igiene è importante


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa nuova alunna mi spaventa...



teniamola d'occhio


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> l'igiene è importante


certamente prof!
e vogliamo cominciare con l'abolire le magliette in acrilico... che qui si soffoca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




aprite le finestre!
scendo in cortile a fumare con brucola va....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Quesito:

Vi piace/gradite essere baciati appena svegli?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> certamente prof!
> e vogliamo cominciare con l'abolire le magliette in acrilico... che qui si soffoca
> 
> 
> ...


'petta che vengo anch'io!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quesito:
> 
> Vi piace/gradite essere baciati appena svegli?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

oltre non saprei dirvi perchè arrivata alla fine della procedura non ho più trovato il soggetto.
inspiegabile 
comunque aspettavo il racconto di asudem sul bacio orribile


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oltre non saprei dirvi perchè arrivata alla fine della procedura non ho più trovato il soggetto.
> inspiegabile
> comunque aspettavo il racconto di asudem sul bacio orribile


bacio orribile perchè sbavava come un lama e di quelli che ti srotolano la lingua fino al piloro...
oltretutto pur cercando di allontanarlo insisteva credendo facessi la difficile.


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che vengo anch'io!!!


vengo pure io.. prof cosa voleva sapere? i primi petting.. prof prof.. ma all'inizio si è un po' imbrantati e alla fine che si è migliori.. però è pur vero che fischietto non era male con l'irruenza giovanile!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>
















   vero ci vuole stomaco


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pur cercando di allontanarlo insisteva credendo facessi la difficile.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Io non fumo, pozzo venire comunque?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non lasciatemi sola in classe....


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

eh no brutti secchioni del cavolo
prima mi cacciano e poi tutti in cortile a fumare...

lapidatevi..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> vengo pure io.. prof cosa voleva sapere? i primi petting.. prof prof.. ma all'inizio si è un po' imbrantati *e alla fine che si è migliori.*. però è pur vero che fischietto non era male con l'irruenza giovanile!








 mica tutti...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non fumo, pozzo venire comunque?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si bimba vieni con noi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh no brutti secchioni del cavolo
> prima mi cacciano e poi tutti in cortile a fumare...
> 
> lapidatevi..


tu resta dietro alla lavagna


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vero ci vuole stomaco


si è vero.. ma non posso che ricordare con piacere una partner che non ha mai avuto problemi del genere ma proprio mai, nemmeno se si era mangiata l'impossibile, la notte, al mattino.. sempre una bocca di rosa... roba da amarla a vita solo per questo!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh no brutti secchioni del cavolo
> prima mi cacciano e poi tutti in cortile a fumare...
> 
> lapidatevi..



ma se ti ho tenuto il posto vicino alla fontanella, forza corri


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> si è vero.. ma non posso che ricordare con piacere una partner che non ha mai avuto problemi del genere ma proprio mai, nemmeno se si era mangiata l'impossibile, la notte, al mattino.. sempre una bocca di rosa... roba da amarla a vita solo per questo!




e chi era bocca sana, quella della pubblicita'


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> si è vero.. ma non posso che ricordare con piacere una partner che non ha mai avuto problemi del genere ma proprio mai, nemmeno se si era mangiata l'impossibile, la notte, al mattino.. sempre una bocca di rosa... roba da amarla a vita solo per questo!












  io ricordo uno che di mattina sembrava avesse mangiato una pentolata di cipolle miste a cicche di sigarette tritate e voleva baciarmi..

mi facevo sempre scappare la plin plin proprio in quel momento...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ricordo uno che di mattina sembrava avesse mangiato una pentolata di cipolle miste a cicche di sigarette tritate e voleva baciarmi..
> 
> mi facevo sempre scappare la plin plin proprio in quel momento...
















   quanto e' sacra la plin plin a volte


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e chi era bocca sana, quella della pubblicita'


non lo so Mari'.. ma anche di pelle, ha sempre avuto un buon sapore.. che dirti.. e non curava nemmeno particolarmente l'igiene orale e generale.. buona di suo! 
va che mi fai ricordare...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> quanto e' sacra la plin plin a volte


quando scappa scappa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non lo so Mari'.. ma anche di pelle, ha sempre avuto un buon sapore.. che dirti.. e non curava nemmeno particolarmente l'igiene orale e generale.. buona di suo!
> va che mi fai ricordare...


ammazzao che chiulo!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non lo so Mari'.. ma anche di pelle, ha sempre avuto un buon sapore.. che dirti.. e non curava nemmeno particolarmente l'igiene orale e generale.. buona di suo!
> va che mi fai ricordare...


Vedi non esistono solo gli occhi dell'Amore ... l'Amore ha anche un Sapore tutto suo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non lo so Mari'.. ma anche di pelle, ha sempre avuto un buon sapore.. che dirti.. e non curava nemmeno particolarmente l'igiene orale e generale.. buona di suo!
> va che mi fai ricordare...


anche a me la pelle sa di buono ma se la sera mangio la fetunta il giorno dopo mi stanno tutti alla larga...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

*Fischio*

Sai una cosa? 

... mi sembra di conoscerti da molto tempo ... perche' sta cosa?!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

mi sono intristito.. scusssate vado.. sob

questa lezione che langue poi...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> mi sono intristito.. scusssate vado.. sob
> 
> questa lezione che langue poi...


ma daiiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	




su, vieni anche tu in cortile a giocare


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> 
> ... mi sembra di conoscerti da molto tempo ... perche' sta cosa?!


perchè so di buono anche io?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> mi sono intristito.. scusssate vado.. sob
> 
> questa lezione che langue poi...



ALT!
RISPONDI PRIMA ALLA MIA DOMANDA.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> perchè so di buono anche io?








  ARRIVA FIN LI LA MIA LINGUA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Rispondi seriamente dai


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

*Fischio*

Puoi rispondermi anche in MP se lo preferisci.


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ARRIVA FIN LI LA MIA LINGUA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo so Marì.. anche io identifico la brugola con il mio meccanico, o la mailea come la mia capufficio.. appena trovo una sistemazione anche per te, te lo dico.
si, credo si chamino associazioni.

posso andare ora?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non lo so Marì.. anche io identifico la brugola con il mio meccanico, o la mailea come la mia capufficio.. appena trovo una sistemazione anche per te, te lo dico.
> si, credo si chamino associazioni.
> 
> posso andare ora?


Va bene, ok.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non lo so Marì.. anche io identifico *la brugola con il mio meccanico,* o la mailea come la mia capufficio.. appena trovo una sistemazione anche per te, te lo dico.
> si, credo si chamino associazioni.
> 
> posso andare ora?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>



... mo vedi cosa dice Brugola quando legge


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> anche io identifico la brugola con il mio meccanico,?


questi uomini...basta un culo peloso perchè si facciano strane idee....


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questi uomini...basta un culo peloso perchè si facciano strane idee....


amici cari vicini e lontani vi voglio tanto bene e con questa vi auguro un buon fine settimana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK1SCEbZHOA


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> amici cari vicini e lontani vi voglio tanto bene e con questa vi auguro un buon fine settimana
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK1SCEbZHOA


mò va cagher


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> amici cari vicini e lontani vi voglio tanto bene e con questa vi auguro un buon fine settimana
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK1SCEbZHOA


buon fine settimana anche a te...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLPrj12CgQ


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il bacio piu lungo nella storia del cinema e' stato quello tra Regis Toomey e Jane Wyman, che nella commedia You are in the Armi Now (1941) rimasero con le labbra incollate per tre minuti e cinque secondi.
> A quel tempo, Jane Wyman era sposata con il futuro Presidente degli Stati Uniti Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Ho vinto qualcosa?


non era il bacio di notorius quello + lungo?


----------



## Old blondie (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *COME BACIARE BENE*
> Per prima cosa non avventatevi sulla bocca come se fosse un bignè. Comiciate a baciare leggermente le zone del viso in prossimità delle labbra.... Mordicchiare può essere un variante che rompe la monotonia, *ma ricordate che non sono due bistecche al sangue. *
> .


 
Ecco...questo punto lo farei leggere al ragazzo-vampiro con cui ho avuto la sfiga di incappare in un sera romantica!
al momento del bacio...mi sono ritrovata orfana di labbra!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non era il bacio di notorius quello + lungo?


anch'io sapevo che era quello tra cary e ingrid in notorius..eppure riguardandolo non era sto gran chè...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Ecco...questo punto lo farei leggere al ragazzo-vampiro con cui ho avuto la sfiga di incappare in un sera romantica!
> al momento del bacio...mi sono ritrovata orfana di labbra!


affronteremo la questione nella lezione sui baciatori da evitare accuratamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a me uno una volta mi ha dato un morso alla pera...
gli è arrivata una centra che ancora se la ricorda


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

E del petting cosa vi piace di più?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io sapevo che era quello tra cary e ingrid in notorius..eppure riguardandolo non era sto gran chè...



BOH! 
Io ho trovato questo come il bacio piu lungo nella storia del cinema


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E del petting cosa vi piace di più?


tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per me si potrebbe concludere lì


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E del petting cosa vi piace di più?


Ninella ma tu non dovevi studiare?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E del petting cosa vi piace di più?


ecco è ripresa la lezione..
la campanella per i ritardtarii?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ninella ma tu non dovevi studiare?


e che sta facendo Marì?
quella è studentessa che studia!


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buuuuu... e che speranza abbiamo di imparare qua!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ninella ma tu non dovevi studiare?


Ho ricevuto una telefonata bella assai.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si si, studio studio.... Ufffffff


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

ma quanti anni avete??













non so mica se devo prendere lezioni io o voi


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e che sta facendo Marì?
> quella è studentessa che studia!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> buuuuu... e che speranza abbiamo di imparare qua!


scherzi??????
il petting per me è la parte più divertente


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzi??????
> il petting per me è la parte più divertente


no no sono d'accordo che è divertente... appunto quando è che si fa seriamente?
e poi mi riferivo alle lezioni.. per completezza accademica, sembrava che volessi chiudere qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> no no sono d'accordo che è divertente... appunto quando è che si fa seriamente?
> e poi mi riferivo alle lezioni.. per completezza accademica, sembrava che volessi chiudere qui.
















  ragazzi, beccatevi la mia confessione....non so mica se posso esser prof 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ho ancora tanto da imparare


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, beccatevi la mia confessione....non so mica se posso esser prof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso fare una proposta?
Che ne dite di far fare i prof a Jesus e Marì?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

ma fate anche le serali, obsoleti
fiscio...hai fatto i compiti disgraziato?


non ti muovere, cuccia...resta... terra...fino a che non dice marì


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso fare una proposta?
> Che ne dite di far fare i prof a Jesus e Marì?


che puzzona...
adieu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ho fatto in tempo a rimettere le dimissioni che mi han già sostituita...
andatevene a cagher

vado a fare un po' di pratica,ciaooo


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso fare una proposta?
> Che ne dite di far fare i prof a Jesus e Marì?



no no no io son


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che puzzona...
> adieu
> 
> 
> ...


bang.....oh mi è partito incautamente un colpo 
e il povero sciatorino .....seppellitelo sotto la neve


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che puzzona...
> adieu
> 
> 
> ...


Ma.... Ufffff..... E dai e dai....


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vado a fare un po' di pratica,ciaooo


idem... 
e lasciami uno sci.. fatti più in là


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma fate anche le serali, obsoleti
> fiscio...hai fatto i compiti disgraziato?
> 
> 
> non ti muovere, cuccia...resta... terra...fino a che non dice marì
















  che fetentona!!!

sappiate che femmina non fa mai i compiti e copia sempre...
controllatele i polsi che ha scritto su tutte le risposte.
io fossi in voi la boccerei seduta stante


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> idem...
> e lasciami uno sci.. fatti più in là


con uno sci solo m'impasto contro i pali...
volando e volendo..che male ti fo??


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma fate anche le serali, obsoleti
> fiscio...hai fatto i compiti disgraziato?
> 
> 
> non ti muovere, cuccia...resta... terra...fino a che non dice marì



Buonasera bella signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	








... da bimba manco la capoclasse mi faceva piacere fare fugurati la prof


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con uno sci solo m'impasto contro i pali...
> volando e volendo..che male ti fo??


ok stai davanti ma raccolgi i capelli che non si vede niente... pistaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ok stai davanti ma raccolgi i capelli che non si vede niente... pistaaaa


maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
il fischio mi ha toccato il culoooooooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non mi va di sciare stando davanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vai tu davanti, così guidi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





fischietto, vuoi essere mio amico??


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> il fischio mi ha toccato il culoooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


aaa era il culo pensavo fossero le tette.. ok guido io

amichetto? vuoi pure tu la mia ciambella?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> aaa era il culo pensavo fossero le tette.. ok guido io
> 
> amichetto? vuoi pure tu la mia ciambella?
















come pensavi fossero le tette???


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> aaa era il culo pensavo fossero le tette.. ok guido io
> 
> amichetto? vuoi pure tu la mia ciambella?


Asu, ma tu scii all'indietro?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu, ma tu scii all'indietro?


no


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come pensavi fossero le tette???


.. io mi reggevo davanti..poi sei fai le acrobazie e ti giri


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu, ma tu scii all'indietro?


ecco spiegaglielo tu... pistaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> .. io mi reggevo davanti..poi sei fai le acrobazie e ti giri


ma come???
non mi sono mai girata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vuoi dire che ho la faccia come il culo??


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come???
> non mi sono mai girata...
> 
> 
> ...


ok... scendo al volo ... ciao amichettaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ok... scendo al volo ... ciao amichettaaaa
















maestra....fischio mi tratta male..e mi ha lasciata sulla pista da sola...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> maestra....fischio mi tratta male..e mi ha lasciata sulla pista da sola...


Ma non sei tu la maestra?


----------



## Old fischio (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non sei tu la maestra?


è in piena crisi di identità.. ma con un po' di petting dovrebbe riprendersi

ma dove son finite le altre allieve
va bene.. fischietto vi saluta


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> è in piena crisi di identità.. ma con un po' di petting dovrebbe riprendersi
> 
> ma dove son finite le altre allieve
> va bene.. fischietto vi saluta


Ciao Fischiaccio


----------



## Rebecca (13 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *INTRODUZIONE*
> Per i più inesperti, o per chi magari si vuole rinfrescare un po' la memoria, mettiamo in questa pagina qualche consiglio e delucidazione sull'Arte di Baciare.
> 
> Poi partire con molta calma, sporgere gradualmente le labbra e dare tempo alla partner di rispondere, *senza assalirla come per volerla mangiare. *


A me quando il Bas mi assale (una volta temevo che mi avesse spaccato un dente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   mica mi dispiace poi tanto...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me quando il Bas mi assale (una volta temevo che mi avesse spaccato un dente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro gli uomini passionali....


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me quando il Bas mi assale (una volta temevo che mi avesse *spaccato un dente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





giusy79 ha detto:


> *Adoro gli uomini passionali*....


'nzomma...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> 'nzomma...


a me una volta uno per baciarmi di colpo, mi ha tirato una nasata sul naso che mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque anche a me piacciono quelli impetuosi e viulenti


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me una volta uno per baciarmi di colpo, mi ha tirato una nasata sul naso che mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viulenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prof, ma domani riprendono le lezioni o siamo tutti promossi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> viulenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok per la teoria...ma la pratica?


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok per la teoria...ma la pratica?


uè ciao, quanto tempo...

prima bisogna superare la teoria a pieni voti!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> uè ciao, quanto tempo...
> 
> prima bisogna superare la teoria a pieni voti!


Io dò l'esame da privatista...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> uè ciao, quanto tempo...
> 
> prima bisogna superare la teoria a pieni voti!


ciao vir....
ma lode c'è? io pretendo la lode!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io dò l'esame da privatista...


non tutti possono permettersi le insegnanti del cepu....


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io dò l'esame da privatista...


sì, però sta a vedere se la prof. Medusa ti ammette agli esami...


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non tutti possono permettersi le insegnanti del cepu....


infatti... la prof mi sembra prevenuta col cepu....


----------



## Rebecca (13 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io dò l'esame da privatista...


A me mancano i crediti formativi per il tirocinio... Solo teoria di recente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... la prof mi sembra prevenuta col cepu....


anche io se per questo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Aprile 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me mancano i crediti formativi per il tirocinio... Solo teoria di recente...


lo sappiamo che tu sei in bas-tinenza...


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me mancano i crediti formativi per il tirocinio... Solo teoria di recente...


noooo, non melodirmelo


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

A parte Fischio ,siete tutti bocciati!

io vado a fare un aggiornamento   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lascio questa classe che non mi ha dato nessuna  soddisfazione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













passerò ad un'altra meno scarsa


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A parte Fischio ,siete tutti bocciati!
> 
> io vado a fare un aggiornamento
> 
> ...


Tutti tutti?
Pure io?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tutti tutti?
> Pure io?


tu sei la più avanti di tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	









mi sa che non ho niente da insegnarti


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu sei la più avanti di tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè Asu, ho tantissimo da imparare....


----------



## Old fischio (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A parte Fischio ,siete tutti bocciati!
> 
> io vado a fare un aggiornamento
> 
> ...


e io poi che faccio in una classe da solo??? mi faccio bocciare... tocco tutto alla prof e vediamo!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e io poi che faccio in una classe da solo??? mi faccio bocciare... tocco tutto alla prof e vediamo!

















abbè, allora resto


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbè, allora resto


L'argomento di domani quale sarà?
Così mi preparo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'argomento di domani quale sarà?
> Così mi preparo...


viste le elezioni....i rapporti anali


----------



## Old fischio (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> viste le elezioni....i rapporti anali


bella scoperta!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> viste le elezioni....i rapporti anali


 
Pensando alla faccia da ..... di Berlusconi....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> bella scoperta!!!


per prepararvi come si deve vi consiglio di cuccarvi tutti gli approfondimenti in tv.
per eccellere consiglierei o vespa o mentana


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per prepararvi come si deve vi consiglio di cuccarvi tutti gli approfondimenti in tv.
> per eccellere consiglierei o vespa o mentana


No, non ce la faccio.
Domani sarò assente, prof.


----------



## Mari' (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> viste le elezioni....i rapporti anali


... veramente e' stato uno stupro, altro che rapporto anale


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente e' stato uno stupro, altro che rapporto anale



eh no!!!col casso mari'.
consenziente fino alla fine 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e che ora non si dica che fa male


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non ce la faccio.
> Domani sarò assente, prof.


ti capisco Giusy...ti capisco

assente giustificata


----------



## Mari' (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no!!!col casso mari'.
> consenziente fino alla fine
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi riferivo alle elezioni ... e fa un male dell'anima ... di piu' non so


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alle elezioni ... e fa un male dell'anima ... di piu' non so


evidentemente alla  maggioranza degli elettori italiani piace prenderlo in der drè


----------



## Mari' (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> evidentemente alla  maggioranza degli elettori italiani piace prenderlo in der drè


MAH! ... lo hanno voluto, amen.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pero', il primo che poi viene e si lamenta, calci in culo senza pieta'.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... lo hanno voluto, amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è esattamente quello che dicevo!


----------



## Old fischio (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che dicevo!


bene vi siete capite!
prof domani entro alla seconda ora...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> bene vi siete capite!
> prof domani entro alla seconda ora...


Questa scuola non è un albergo!
Ecchecavolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

pimpe, per tirarvi su vi dò la buona notte con questa.
tutto sommato, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto ..continua ad esserlo davvero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciaoooo , buona notte!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> bene vi siete capite!
> prof domani entro alla seconda ora...


domani ho riuniune 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ci vediamo il pomeriggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









non fate casino!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pimpe, per tirarvi su vi dò la buona notte con questa.
> tutto sommato, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto ..continua ad esserlo davvero!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Asu.
Buonanotte!


Vado anch'io....


----------



## Old fischio (14 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa scuola non è un albergo!
> Ecchecavolo!


evvabbè ma devo pagare una bolletta alla posta.. non ho il maggiordomo


----------



## Old fischio (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pimpe, per tirarvi su vi dò la buona notte con questa.
> tutto sommato, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto ..continua ad esserlo davvero!!!
> 
> 
> ...


grazie... notte a tutti


----------



## Mari' (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pimpe, per tirarvi su vi dò la buona notte con questa.
> tutto sommato, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto ..continua ad esserlo davvero!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ed io ti saluto con questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB6V6aUaptI&feature=related







Notte.


----------

